# Numéros d'urgence



## Loulou33 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir ,est ce que quelqu'un peut me dire  s'il est vrai que c est obligatoire d afficher les numéros d urgence et numéros de téléphone des parents ?


----------



## liline17 (21 Juillet 2022)

oui, ça l'est, je trouve que c'est ridicule, car avec les téléphones portables, on enregistre les N° et que c'est plus rapide, mais ce n'est pas moi qui fixe les règles


----------



## abelia (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, oui c'est obligatoire, alors moi je les mets à côté du téléphone.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

Oui en effet cela nous est demandé.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir 

Oui c est obligatoire . Quand la puer est venue en novembre elle a vérifier qu il était bien afficher


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Je ne le fais pas c’est SUR le portable et le fixe il faut arrêter les conneries

J’ai SURTOUT mis la puer pour être au taquet si réplique à faire


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

D'ailleurs c'est autant pour nous que pour les secours ou intervenants extérieurs si problème. Ils doivent être visibles dans un lieu de passage. Je les avais affichés à l'intérieur de la porte de mon placard à jouets. Lors d'un renouvellement la puer m'a demandé de les afficher dans mon entrée.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

La puer me l'a demandé il y a 1 semaine. Je lui ai montré que c'était magnété sur le frigo, elle était contente


----------



## abelia (21 Juillet 2022)

D'accord avec vous cela ne sert à rien, je le fais juste pour faire plaisir à la puericultrice 😁


----------



## Loulou33 (22 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Catie 

Tu es seule chez toi ... QUI va appeler ?  Les pompiers qui auront cassé ta porte car tu n’as pas ouvert aux parents car t’es morte  ? OK


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

C'est une obligation 

Si vous avez une urgence avec un enfant c'est un gain de temps 
Car dans la panique le cerveau ne fonctionne plus correctement 
Même chercher un numéro de téléphone dans vos contacts peut être un casse tête 

Je sais de quoi je parle


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Dans mon téléphone, les parents ne sont pas identifiés par leur nom et prénom mais par :
Maman de X
Maman de Y
Maman de Z
Papa de X
Papa de Y
Papa de Z
Et sur mon frigo : il y a le prénom de l'enfant avec le face le nom/prénom de chaque parent et son N° de tél.
Je me suis dis que si je ne suis plus en mesure de donner ces infos, à la maison c'est affiché et en promenade dans le tél c'est plus facile de trouver à PAPA et MAMAN de que par des noms de famille inconnus des étrangers.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

Ha oui. Ok je suis trouvée morte par les pompiers qui trouvent aussi chez moi 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans. Les secours peuvent aisément trouver ainsi les coordonnées des parents de ces enfants et les contacter pour qu'ils viennent urgemment récupérer leurs enfants non ?! 
Voilà par exemple un des exemples pratiques que peut nous donner une formation SST en plus d'une initiation aux gestes de premiers secours.


----------



## Pioupiou (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Ne pas être consciente de son importance est carrément criminelle.
L'exemple au-dessus en est la preuve.
Je l'ai en plus dans mon sac quand je suis à l'extérieur (RPE) pour les mêmes raison


----------



## abelia (22 Juillet 2022)

On doit l'avoir aussi dans la voiture si trajet avec les enfants.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

Et avec la poussette lors des promenades.


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour oui c'est obligatoire faire des fiches pour chaque accueilli avec le nom de l'enfant et tous les numéros de ses parents .je note aussi sur une fiche pompiers samu SOS médecin police. Le tout a côté du téléphone fixe 
Je fais autre chose sur une fiche bristol je fais comme une carte d'identité photo de l'enfant nom prénom adresse . Nom prénom des parents et leurs numéros de tel. S'il m'arrive une malaise dans la rue des secours sauront qui sont les enfants qui m'accompagnent.
C'est juste rassurant


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

J'ai fait exactement comme nounoucat une carte d'identité avec une photo des enfants et les coordonnées des enfants pour les balades on ne sait jamais ce qu'il peut arriver. Et pour chez moi j'ai la liste bien en vue dans la cuisine et dans la salle de jeu.
Ca peut sauver des vies.


----------



## liline17 (22 Juillet 2022)

Pioupiou, tu y va un peu fort, non?
Ce qui est criminel, c'est d'en avoir conscience et de ne pas le faire, ce qui n'est pas pro, c'est de refuser de le faire.
Je fais comme Nanou, je mets dans le tèl les n° des PE comme maman de, ou papa de, je sais bien qu'en cas de stress, je ne retrouverai pas le nom de famille des PE.
C'est déjà arrivé qu'une AM soit trouvée morte dans l'exercice de ses fonctions?
Un jour, j'ai appelé mon médecin, car je me sentais partir dans les pommes, je suis d'ailleurs tombée pendant l'appel, il m'a dit ne rien pouvoir faire pour moi, alors que je lui avais précisé avoir en accueil 3 enfants, une autre fois, j'appel le samu


----------



## Pioupiou (22 Juillet 2022)

certes c'est fort .
Mais quand je lis certaine réflexion je me pose des question sur le professionnalisme.
Il y a quelque année je faisais partie d'une association et on se réunissait toutes les semaines dans une salle communale. Une collègue à fait un malaise vagal intervention des pompiers........... et elle n'avait pas le téléphone des parents de l'enfant accueilli  sur elle. Heureusement l'une d'entre nous connaissait bien les parent qu'elle a averti.
conclusion cela n'arrive pas que autres imaginais que cela arrive en pleine rue.........
Donc l'affiche est à coté de mon téléphone et dans mon sac. C'est de la sécurité tout simplement et du professionnalisme.


----------



## Pioupiou (22 Juillet 2022)

Voici la fiche que j'ai pour chaque enfant


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

liline 17 "C'est déjà arrivé qu'une AM soit trouvée morte dans l'exercice de ses fonctions?"
il faut demander à Chantou c'est la Reine de faits divers !
Bon je dis ça sans méchancheté


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Idem Nanou sauf l’inverse M maman M papa etc


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Alors je pourrais le savoir à l’occasion .... je connais quelqu’un qui travaille dans un service sur les AM ...


----------



## liline17 (22 Juillet 2022)

ça me parait une très bonne idée de faire une fiche pour la poussette, mais comment faire pour qu'elle soit visible en cas de besoin? car comme c'est inhabituel, les secours pourraient ne pas penser à fouiller la poussette


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Chantou
Dans mon répertoire, je mets à :
MAMAN de machin
MAMAN de Truc
MAMAN de Bidule
et pareil pour les papas, car comme ça ils sont tous regroupés ensemble à le suite pour les papas et idem pour les mamans


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

Mes fiches sont plastifiées et sont accrochées aux harnais de sécurité des enfants, et les enfants adorent car ils retrouvent leurs harnais avec leur photos dessus


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

Tout pareil abassmat. Ou alors accrocher la fiche plastifiée au volant de la poussette.


----------



## violetta (22 Juillet 2022)

Je ne regarde plus BFM , je lis chantou ! lol


----------



## papillon (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Ici le conseil départemental nous a donné un petit calepin de feuilles détachables où il est indiqué que faire en cas d'urgence avec les n° samu, pompiers, police, centre antipoison et pour chaque accueilli indiquer le prénom de l'enfant et tél des parents
pour ma part, il est scotché sur mon vaisselier
Et effectivement c'est obligatoire de l'avoir en vue


----------



## mamytata (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Alors moi, j'ai mis les tél des enfants sur une feuille avec une photo de chacun d'eux.

Car même si les pompiers viennent, ils ne connaissent pas les enfants, donc une photo + un prénom + les n° des parents.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Juillet 2022)

Idem sur un papier dans mon sac de sortie ! et à la maison dans ma boite à clés au dessus du téléphone ... oui en cas de soucis on peut vite paniquer s'affoler et on n'oublie tout ... donc pour le coup çà je trouve UTILE pas comme certaines demandes farfelues ...


----------



## Missunivers (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour oui quand la pmi était venue y m avait ditque si on panique trouvé sur le téléphone les numéros est plus compliqué que si y sont affichés.


----------

